# cruel luck



## Peegeray (Feb 13, 2009)

((didn't put it in main series as it can happen on the console games or in spinoffs))
what is some of the worst luck you've had in pokemon games?
just now i attempted to get a surfing pikachu in stadium 1 after failing in october. i got up to the last battle, beat his mew thinking the rest would be easy since i was using mewtwo. i beat his exeggutor and he switched into taurous. it got to the point where i could beat him with one more psychic attack but then he used body slam, which scored a critical hit /and/ paralysis. so i lost the match. :| bloody annoying...
anything else like this happened to you?


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 13, 2009)

Coming SO close to winning a contest, only to lose BY ONE FREAKING POINT! No, seriously, that has happened. The bars were only a PIXEL apart

^^ Good thing I don't have to worry about that anymore!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 13, 2009)

Back in gen two, I found Raikou for the first time. I was all happy because I could track him down.
BUT THEN, my friend chased me across the room, dropped my Game Boy, and it froze. HAd to reset. 
I was so freaking mad at him.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 14, 2009)

Getting Mirror Coat-rebounded for a kill and a defeat in D/P's Battle Tower...

...by a Corsola.

A _fucking Corsola_.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 14, 2009)

Being beaten by a bidoof on the battle tower.

I was poisoned.

It was quicker and finished me off. ><


----------



## Wymsy (Feb 14, 2009)

The usual critical hit/OHKO move hax in the Battle Tower/Battle Frontier. Otherwise, even bad luck doesn't stop me so much because I'm a pretty good strategist.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 14, 2009)

Finding a shiny Wurmple before I had beat my rival for the first time in Emerald, which meant I had no Pokeballs. 
Also, on my brother's Silver, he found a shiny Bellsprout, but he only had one Pokeball, which it broke out of. Fun.

How come all of my bad luck comes from shiny Pokemon?


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 14, 2009)

Last Sunday in Pearl I had NO Pokeballs, but found a Shiny Zubat. SHIT!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 15, 2009)

Seeing a shiny Golduck on Pearl and having my game freeze!

Seeing a shiny Onix on Leafgreen and not having a *single* Pokéball!


----------



## Meririn (Feb 16, 2009)

On G/S/C, finding a shiny Beedrill during the Bug Catching contest. Drat those park balls!


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 16, 2009)

Seeing a red sparkle using the Pokeradar... and running into a different Pokemon one grass space away. ONE GRASS PATCH.


----------



## J.T. (Feb 24, 2009)

- learning the hard way that GTS Pokemon typically suck
- learning the hard way that Jolteon without a good Hidden Power is pretty much useless in terms of attack... after fully EV training it (it had frigging ELECTRIC HP)
- ... uh, anyone got a Shuckle or something? I need a good wall or tank Pokemon, but my Empoleon could, honestly, not be worse. *end shameless plug*
- getting a shiny TTar and checking its stats on an IV calculator. The guy who had him first had the genius idea of raising his sp. atk EVs instead of his speed EVs, but his IVs were fucking perfect (31/31/31/31/31/31). Remember, it's shiny. The odds of getting one like that is, I calculated it, almost 1 in 9 TRILLION. So obviously it's hacked, and because I have a no-hax policy for battle Pokemon, I won't use it.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 24, 2009)

The worst luck I've had was to hatch the Lucario I got from Riley just to find out it had Impish nature, which raises defence and lowers special attack. >_> And that sucks for a Lucario.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 28, 2009)

My game froze in a battle with my sister, then ran slowly. Her's was running just fine. Then the battle skipped a bit. I have an extra Diamond that I got off of a guy on the bus for five bucks that works just fine, should I trade it over to that? Or risk the fact that my game will never be playable again?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 28, 2009)

FireRed.

Shiny Oddish.

No PokeBalls.

D:


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 28, 2009)

My event Shaymin has an impish nature. :sad: But I still love it.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 1, 2009)

Gen 2
In the first games you had to switch boxes and when My bro got to lugia his box was full(Cristal)


----------



## Alexi (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had shit luck with shinies: 

-Crystal: Found shiny pidgey before I got the pokedex
-FR: Shiny Weedle, no pokeballs
-Accidently fainted the shiny gyarados a few times
-Accidently deleting files which held shiny pokemon


----------



## Greenumbreon (Mar 1, 2009)

Mewtwo said:
			
		

> Seeing a red sparkle using the Pokeradar... and running into a different Pokemon one grass space away. ONE GRASS PATCH.


That's why you should use a repel while chaining.



			
				Male Gardevior said:
			
		

> The worst luck I've had was to hatch the Lucario I got from Riley just to find out it had Impish nature, which raises defence and lowers special attack. >_> And that sucks for a Lucario.


Just breed it. :D

Anyway, my worst luck was that time in Saphire when I encountered a shiny skarmory. First skarmory encountered too. I got it right down to red health using my blaziken's blaze kick, but it broke out of every ball I had anyway.

The FormDex in DPPt should also store data on shinies. But then it doesn't even store data on cherrim's sunny day form.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 10, 2009)

Greenumbreon said:


> Just breed it. :D


I couldn't when I got it, since I still didn't have the Ndex, and it was a boy, so I couldn't get a Ditto, nor get a female Riolu, since there was only one in the entire game.

But he still kicked ass with Stone Edge/Close Combat.

By the way, Swords Dance.


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 14, 2009)

In Gold, I was training an Ivysaur from Yellow in a cave somewhere (forgot which cave exactly) when I ran into a shiny Golbat.
Now, this was way before I even knew what a shiny was. I'd just assumed that the red Gyarados was a special feature only in Gold and Silver (I didn't have Crystal yet). So I figured, 'Hey, it's a weird-looking Golbat! And it's only two levels below my Ivysaur! If I use Razor Leaf, it should weaken this thing so I could catch it!'
Bloody Ivysaur got a critical hit and _murdered_ that Golbat =/


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 17, 2009)

Melodic Harmony said:


> So I figured, 'Hey, it's a weird-looking Golbat! And it's only two levels below my Ivysaur! If I use Razor Leaf, it should weaken this thing so I could catch it!'
> Bloody Ivysaur got a critical hit and _murdered_ that Golbat =/


Same thing, Catepie. >.<

Worst thing that ever happened to me in Pokemon games, probably.


----------

